
New research supports the creation of more marine reserves - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2017-03-fish-evolve-safe.html
======
woliveirajr
Forbid phishing in some areas and those areas will have more fish. Those fish
who venture outside will be captured, those who develop a sense of "not out of
here" will be still alive. Hum. Don't get what's the great advance in such
research.

